

Google Cracks Down on Android Developer, Offers Olive Branch - aschobel
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/09/google-cracks-down-on-android-developer/

======
DrJokepu
Let me summarize that from a different point of view:

1\. Google released all of the Android Operating System as open source.
Everyone is welcome to modify and redistribute it.

2\. There are some Google-developed applications that are closely tied to
Google services. While these applications are freely available from the
Android Market, they are proprietary, non-opensource, Google branded
applications. Some of these applications come bundled with some Android-
enabled phones (most notably, the G1) but they are not part of the Android
system.

3\. Some guy who made an (otherwise very good quality) modified Android
distribution also distributed these proprietary apps with his distribution
without having a permission to do that from Google.

4\. I believe that companies have the right to protect their brands. Clearly
Google wouldn't want its brand associated with anything not under its control.

~~~
camccann
Google's misstep is not in wanting to protect their brand; I don't think
anyone would fault them for that.

The faux pas is that they apparently took a heavy-handed, lawyer-oriented
approach to it, sending a cease-and-desist letter to a popular, well-regarded
open-source hacker doing work on a platform that Google has promoted for its
openness, who may not have even realized previously that what he was doing
wouldn't be acceptable to Google.

Being in the right (both legally and ethically) doesn't make you immune to PR
screwups.

~~~
thismat
Indeed, this could have been handled with understanding and tact, instead they
throw their weight around.

Google should be willing to support people who support their platform in my
opinion. Why not have the lead of the Android team approach him and offer him
a trimmed down marketplace application (or the old version), and then sell the
"google experience" through that store allowing you to upgrade your phone as
need be?

Support the community that supports you I say.

------
davidw
Some (a lot?) of the Google guys working on Android definitely _get_ open
source, but also have to contend with the realities of working at a Big
Company. That's my impression at least. Reading the article highlights how
some of them really want to help the community out - and are being allowed to.

------
dminor
It seems that the solution will be to develop a means of modding the system
while leaving proprietary apps & drivers intact:
[http://groups.google.com/group/android-
platform/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/android-
platform/browse_thread/thread/cfd4181d56c05a7a)

Kudos to the Android engineers for working around the lawyers on this one.

------
yumraj
I think google is also infected with the highly contagious arrogance-bug that
was been spreading around Cupertino area.

~~~
pyre
I hardly think that's the case. Most of the C&D letters that Apple sends out
aren't followed up by Apple's engineers publicly/vocally working around the
legal issues to help the community out.

